# bike for my niece?



## xzenonuk (15 Jul 2020)

my niece is pretty big for her age and she is only a year and a half and starting to walk.....

at what age should i get a bike for her? she also has a balance bike but i think a bit young for even that.

im thinking a frog or a islea bike, i want to get a good present and gonna have to save up for it, yet when i do save up enough i want it to be awesome for her and have pedals 

any ideas? basically by the time she is in primary one i want her to have a awesome bike.


----------

